# curly winged house flies



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I heard there's a no smell way to culture them, I wonder if any of know it and can share it? PS I'm raising them like this:Curly wing culture


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! I got enough problems with fruit flies and bean beetles all over the house. Looks like a good food source for larger frogs.


----------



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, if you're wondering, I'm getting my culture from Springhalen for something like $4.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok, but what media are they being cultured on? i have yet to find any house flies cultured on media that does not make me vomit


----------



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/21337-other-larger-fly-species.html
No smell! 
Not sure about quantity of items, tho.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting info.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, some people are using whey protein in their fruit fly cultures without *much of a smell. However, getting the flies to lay eggs on something that isn't stinky may be more difficult. Is botulism really that much of a threat with musca domestica? I mean, look how nasty our fruit fly cultures get after awhile. You can get botulism from improperly canned food at home (the most common cause), both vegetable or meat.


----------

